# Preventing being flagged at the border



## pittpan2005 (Jul 23, 2010)

Good Evening all and thanks in advance for looking into my post and any suggestions you have. I will be medically retired from the US military in a few weeks and plan to live in Canada, for the next 12 months, with my girlfriend before we move to California. I have done a good amount of research and know about not needing a VISA, since I am a US citizen, and the ability to spend up to 6 months as a visitor and also file for an extension. I currently cross the border 2-4 times a week and have never been flagged by the BP because I am active duty military and have to return for work. Once I am retired and move to Canada, I will still need to come back to the States once a month or so for doctors appointments and to pick up medications. Obviously the last thing I would want is to be denied entry. Is there any communication between the US and Canada border agents systems determining the amount of time you spent in either country? Legally I can live in Canada for 6 months and even change my address to show that, but when I have to return to the states for anything is there a high probability that I can be denied access crossing back into Canada because I am no longer employed by the States? 
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pittpan2005 said:


> Good Evening all and thanks in advance for looking into my post and any suggestions you have. I will be medically retired from the US military in a few weeks and plan to live in Canada, for the next 12 months, with my girlfriend before we move to California. I have done a good amount of research and know about not needing a VISA, since I am a US citizen, and the ability to spend up to 6 months as a visitor and also file for an extension. I currently cross the border 2-4 times a week and have never been flagged by the BP because I am active duty military and have to return for work. Once I am retired and move to Canada, I will still need to come back to the States once a month or so for doctors appointments and to pick up medications. Obviously the last thing I would want is to be denied entry. Is there any communication between the US and Canada border agents systems determining the amount of time you spent in either country? Legally I can live in Canada for 6 months and even change my address to show that, but when I have to return to the states for anything is there a high probability that I can be denied access crossing back into Canada because I am no longer employed by the States?
> Thanks


As just a plain old US citizen there is always a possibility of being refused entry but I think it's remote. It would be naive to think the border agencies do not exchange information about certain persons but, unless you're performing illegal activities, it's unlikely your name would be raised.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The way I understand it, they can't actually refuse entry to a US citizen. In fact, I know of a dual national who was advised that it was better to enter the US on an expired US passport than to try and enter on his other passport. 

If you've done something awful, they can detain you on entry, but AFAIK they actually do have to let you back in, no matter what. But just not living or working in the US any more isn't cause to hassle you particularly.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## pittpan2005 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I apprecaite the feedback.
L


----------

